# Leaving phonewatch - can I keep the equipment?



## notechy (10 Apr 2020)

hi everyone. I'm hoping to cancel with phonewatch as they have increased the price and to be honest I dont need it these days anyway. I have 30 days to cancel before I'm locked into a new contract- this is what I can gather from the terms and conditions.  I'm just wondering if they leave the equipment. I do remember the guy saying it's ours now but as far as I can see they seem to say what people want to hear. Also if I decide to reconnect a few months down the line are there reconnection fees etc?


----------



## Leo (10 Apr 2020)

Get out, get out while you can. 

It's crap equipment, and depending on which specific model you have, it may well be locked down so no other company can reuse it. 

Take a look on the [broken link removed] site and ask the other licensed providers in your area to quote. They may need to install some new modern equipment, but guaranteed they'll be cheaper for the same level of service.


----------



## MrEarl (10 Apr 2020)

Hello,

I've had mixed experiences with them.

They tend to take a bit of a sneaky approach to increasing their prices each year. Generally, it's in relatively small print, buried in an email covering a few topics.

That said, I've also found that they are open to reducing their charges for a year, if you indicate that you are going to leave. They don't like providing it, but they've a basic service that costs just over €32pm. In my view, that's still expensive for what they provide, but there are specific reasons why I have stayed with them. 

They are extremely unlikely to come and remove the equipment, if you do ultimately decide to leave them. It's more trouble than it's worth. That said, there's another consideration for you - what good is it to you? I don't think the newer equipment can be used with rival service providers, but the older kit possibly can (there are various discussions on Boards.ie about it).


----------



## MrEarl (10 Apr 2020)

Leo said:


> Take a look on the [broken link removed] site and ask the other licensed providers in your area to quote. They may need to install some new modern equipment, but guaranteed they'll be cheaper for the same level of service.




Good suggestion.

One thing to keep in mind when doing this, is with regards to monitored alarm systems. If you opt for a system that runs off a sim / mobile phone network, you need a reliable mobile signal, so ensure that your not in a weak signal location etc.






Ultimately, my view is that a dog with a loud bark and big teeth is a far better deterant, and monitoring system, then any alarm system will ever be.


----------



## Armada (11 Apr 2020)

MrEarl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had mixed experiences with them.
> 
> ...



I actually pay €25.99 a month. Renewed a couple of months ago. I know of 3 other accounts that pay the same.


----------



## twofor1 (11 Apr 2020)

Elderly owner of a house who recently passed away was paying Phonewatch €44.32 a month. 

As an executor I recently paid 6 months up front at that price, the only alternative offered was another year’s contract by direct debit.

The itemised invoice states;
€19.27 Monthly Monitoring Service.
€21.73 Monthly Maintenance Service.
€3.32 for 2 Monthly Subscription Add-ons.


----------

